# لصقات تبيض الاسنان والأســـــــــــــعار ولا احلى



## غروب الروح (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





تتوفر لدينا أنواع متعددة من لصقات تبييض الأسنان ، 
تختلف في درجة منح درجة البياض للأسنان و الوقت اللازم للتبيض .

للطلب على الأيميل [email protected]


الشحن يوم الثلاثاء من كل اسبوع







لدينا أربعة أنواع من لصقات تبييض الأسنان ، هي كالتالي :

النوع الأول :
3D white Advanced vived
ثري دي ادفانسد فايفد
- تحتوي على 28 لصقة 
( 14 لصقة للأسنان العلوية و 14 لصقة للأسنان السفلية )
- تستخدم مرة واحدة يومياً لمدة 30 دقيقة فقط .
- تظهر النتائج المبدئية بعد 3 ايام من الاستخدام
و النتيجة النهائية لبياض ناصع بعد 14 يوماً .
- مدة البياض من سنة إلى 18 شهر حسب العناية بالأسنان .




- السعر : 200 ريال .







النوع الثاني








3D white professional effect
ثري دي بروفيشنال افيكت

- تحتوي على 40 لصقة
( 20 لصقة للأسنان العلوية و 20 لصقة للأسنان السفلية )
- تستخدم مرة واحدة يومياً لمدة 30 دقيقة .
- تظهر النتائج المبدئية بعد 3 ايام من الاستخدام
و النتيجة النهائية لبياض ناصع بعد 20 يوماً .
- مدة البياض من سنة إلى 18 شهر حسب العناية بالأسنان .



- السعر : 260 ريال .


هذه النوعية من اللصقات تعطي نتائج شبيهة بعلميات الليزر لتبييض الأسنان




النوع الثالث






Crest 2 Hour Express 
كرست (ساعتين اكسبرس)
- تحتوي على 8 لصقات
( 4 لصقات للأسنان العلوية و 4 لصقات للأسنان السفلية )
- تستخدم مرة واحدة كل ثلاث أشهر لمدة 120 دقيقة (ساعتين).
- تظهر نتيجة البياض بعد ساعتين من الاستخدام
و يستمر البياض مدة 3 أشهر .
- تستخدم اللصقات المتبقية كل 3 شهور .
فتحصل على بياض مدة سنة كاملة .
- يعني كل ثلاث أشهر نستخدم لصقة للأسنان العلوية و السفلية 
فنحصل على بياض يستمر سنة واحدة .



- السعر : 230 ريال .





النوع الرابع

Crest 3D White Whitestrips Gentle Routine
ثري دي جنتل روتين للأسنان الحساسة
- تحتوي على 28 لصقات
( 28 لصقة للأسنان العلوية و 28 لصقة للأسنان السفلية )
- تستخدم مرة واحدة لمدة 5 دقائق فقط .
- تظهر نتيجة البياض النهائية بعد 28 يوم .



- السعر : 200 ريال


----------



## غروب الروح (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لصقات تبيض الاسنان والأســـــــــــــعار ولا احلى*

استغفر الله


----------



## غروب الروح (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لصقات تبيض الاسنان والأســـــــــــــعار ولا احلى*

استغفر الله


----------



## غروب الروح (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لصقات تبيض الاسنان والأســـــــــــــعار ولا احلى*

استغفر الله


----------



## غروب الروح (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لصقات تبيض الاسنان والأســـــــــــــعار ولا احلى*

استغفر الله


----------

